# Surf Fishing Tarpon



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am fairly new to saltwater fishing but I have been reading a lot prior to my August trip. I will be at Quintana from August 22nd through August 29th and I think there will be a full moon then. What are the chances of catching a tarpon in the surf in that area? I have heard that is a good time of the year for close in tarpon...is that accurate? Thanks!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

It's possible, get close to the MOB pass and place your bait past the 3rd bar. One of the PACKTX guys cought a Tarpon nearby while surf fishing ~3 years back, nice one too!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The current state record was caught of the Galveston (91st. St.) fishing pier (October 5,2006) . ....... 210.7 lbs. after it had been out of the water for a few hours while they found a certified scale to weigh it on at Boyd's One Stop. You don't hear about them being caught every day in the surf but it does happen.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

we always targeted them on SPI with live mullet, 80lb mono leader. Also had a casting spoon rigged up. Drove the beach and looked for them feeding close enough to cast to. They would get thick in the surf on SPI and PINS in october.

Normal surf fishing makes it very hard to land a tarpon, but it can be done. The spider weight is your worst enemy for hooking a tarpon. I have jumped many when surf fishing that picked up cut mullet. It always went the same way, tarpon comes out of the water. He chunks the weight and hook about 20' before crashing down laughing at me the whole time.



CrazyYak said:


> It's possible, get close to the MOB pass and place your bait past the 3rd bar. One of the PACKTX guys cought a Tarpon nearby while surf fishing ~3 years back, nice one too!


You never did send me the pics from sunday.


----------

